# 8.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img installation, dhcp router problem



## esomboy (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello FreeBSD Community!

I downloaded memstick.img
and wrote it on 1G pendrive using dd.
Worked fine, im in sysinstall, 
after partitioning, it asks media, im choosing FTP, 
then it asks IPV6 and DHCP, i hit Yes, and next it shows window with IP configurations, but problem is i'm using ethernet router, which works fine by DHCP, even if i boot from ubuntu live cd i get connected automaticly.

Regards,
Jalil


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

If you choose DHCP you will notice the IP configuration shows an IP address, subnet mask etc. The only thing you might need to configure is the hostname. If DHCP isn't working all those input boxes will be empty. Only when they're empty should you need to enter something. If the info looks good just press OK and continue.


----------



## esomboy (Feb 11, 2010)

you right, after ok, it writes partitionings, and checks disk, then it hangs for couple mins with Looking up for ftp.freebsd.org.. and finally it hangs for good with Extracting all requested distributions.. what distributions??? i didn't even choose anything yet, if check ALT-F2 screen i can see list 
...
/mnt/gzip
/mnt/gunzip
...
and it stopped at
writing /etc/fstab
and i cant do anything with it i just press power button and off my laptop
after reboot everything starts over
i tryed wait for one night but it's no result same message and what's weird indicators network, cpu are idle

I'll try download dvd iso and burn it finally i guess

Thank you, SirDice!

Regards,
Jalil


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

esomboy said:
			
		

> you right, after ok, it writes partitionings, and checks disk, then it hangs for couple mins with Looking up for ftp.freebsd.org.. and finally it hangs for good with Extracting all requested distributions.. what distributions??? i didn't even choose anything yet, if check ALT-F2 screen i can see list


You did if you choose between, minimal, base+ source, X developer etc.

One reason it 'hangs' might be because you're behind a router (NAT). Choose to download using passive FTP or pick an HTTP mirror.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you say 'Yes' to 'IPv6'? I seem to remember problems with the DHCP/FTP combination (endless hangs and resolving problems) when IPv6 was not selected.


----------



## esomboy (Feb 12, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You did if you choose between, minimal, base+ source, X developer etc.
> 
> One reason it 'hangs' might be because you're behind a router (NAT). Choose to download using passive FTP or pick an HTTP mirror.


Solved! FTP passive fixed connection!
I got the FreeBSD! Thank you!
Now i want get to work the Gnome, it gonna be a new thread i guess.
How to mark it solved?


----------

